# Engraving Machine



## fernballan (Nov 30, 2017)

Stumbled upon this old goddess,With a lot of templates  but it needs some love since it has been out doors for a while


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 30, 2017)

What a glorious find!  It'l take months, but it will be a beautiful machine when done!


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 30, 2017)

Nice....can even start a small business with that making signs and plaques on the side for extra money.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 30, 2017)

I have a 3-U Gorton engraver, and really enjoy using it; plaques are one thing, but with a few accessories, you can make steel stamps, both flat and rotary, can engrave on curved surfaces, graduate scales and dials and many other neat stuff; just for kicks, I one time engraved my name in characters only .013 high, which was nothing!  Gorton engraved the Lord's Prayer within a circle .005" in diameter; the characters were .00025" high and only several millionths deep; this was in the late 1930s when the 3-U model was introduced.


----------



## fernballan (Nov 30, 2017)

benmychree said:


> I have a 3-U Gorton engraver, and really enjoy using it; plaques are one thing, but with a few accessories, you can make steel stamps, both flat and rotary, can engrave on curved surfaces, graduate scales and dials and many other neat stuff; just for kicks, I one time engraved my name in characters only .013 high, which was nothing!  Gorton engraved the Lord's Prayer within a circle .005" in diameter; the characters were .00025" high and only several millionths deep; this was in the late 1930s when the 3-U model was introduced.


Do you have any pictures?


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 30, 2017)

Your's looks like one of the smaller Gorton models made. Take a look at some of the stuff here.

http://www.gorton-machine.org/

Ken


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 30, 2017)

Say, Is that snow on your car?  If it is, send some my direction.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 30, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Your's looks like one of the smaller Gorton models made. Take a look at some of the stuff here.
> 
> http://www.gorton-machine.org/
> 
> Ken


I does not look like any of the Gorton models that I have seen in the catalogs; is there a nameplate?


----------



## benmychree (Nov 30, 2017)

fernballan said:


> Do you have any pictures?


I will see if I can take a picture and post it.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 30, 2017)

Here are a bunch of pics of the 3-U and various accessories


----------



## fernballan (Nov 30, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Say, Is that snow on your car?  If it is, send some my direction.


Sorry I'm from sweden so don't  know what you men but if is snow you won't to see  me looking for a christmas tree


----------



## fernballan (Nov 30, 2017)

benmychree said:


> Here are a bunch of pics of the 3-U and various accessories
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to ask you a lot of questions when I get my working nice kit really


----------



## benmychree (Nov 30, 2017)

Some off the pics seem to have been cut off in the process; I don't know if folks can manipulate them to see the full image; the one on top shows the full image and gives an idea of how many fonts that I have, I think nearly 60.  The second shows the same view of fonts, but cut off. the third shows the roll attachment, also cut off; the forth and fifth shows a Deckel roll attachment that I'd like to sell;  the sixth shows another angle of the machine, cut off,  the seventh shows some rotary attachments, cut off, the eighth shows a steel stamp vise fixture, the ninth shows the model 500 cutter grinder, cut off the tenth shows the auxillary table, also cut off.  I see now that if you double click on the smaller pics that were cut off, you can see the whole image, and at a larger size.


----------



## fernballan (Nov 30, 2017)

benmychree said:


> Here are a bunch of pics of the 3-U and various accessories
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is the third and fourth image used for


----------



## benmychree (Nov 30, 2017)

fernballan said:


> what is the third and fourth image used for


The 3rd, 4th, and 5th  pics are a Gorton roll attachment and a Deckel roll attachment; they allow you to engrave 360 degrees all around a circular workpiece, this could be a printing roll or such as a roll stamp, which can be used to mark a circular object while rotating slowly in a lathe I have made a couple of them. It could also be used to mark numbers on a circular graduated dial.  The attachment has a link to the machine's spindle that rotates the chuck while the pantograph stylus is in motion following a character on the copy table.  As I said, I would like to sell the Deckel attachment, which also will work on a Gorton machine.  The Deckel attachment is pics 4 and 5.


----------



## fernballan (Nov 30, 2017)

benmychree said:


> The 3rd, 4th, and 5th  pics are a Gorton roll attachment and a Deckel roll attachment; they allow you to engrave 360 degrees all around a circular workpiece, this could be a printing roll or such as a roll stamp, which can be used to mark a circular object while rotating slowly in a lathe I have made a couple of them. It could also be used to mark numbers on a circular graduated dial.  The attachment has a link to the machine's spindle that rotates the chuck while the pantograph stylus is in motion following a character on the copy table.  As I said, I would like to sell the Deckel attachment, which also will work on a Gorton machine.  The Deckel attachment is pics 4 and 5.


Price? and I'm in euorop


----------



## benmychree (Nov 30, 2017)

fernballan said:


> Price? and I'm in euorop


I'd like to get $400 for it, plus shipping; it comes with a number of change gears, a special spanner and some instructional material.  I could weigh it and take more pictures if you like.  If so, send me your e mail address and I can send them directly.
John


----------

